# LPG/Autogas/BBQ gas - How much do you pay?



## Smurf1976 (20 January 2006)

I'm interested in finding out what the RETAIL prices for LP gas are in different parts of the country.

That is, where are you (eg Sydney, regional Victoria or whatever) and what do you pay for: 

Autogas (cents per litre).

A 9kg BBQ gas cylinder refill or exchange.

45kg cylinders or bulk deliveries to your house (this question only for those who use large LPG cylinders at home for cooking, heating, hot water in areas without piped gas. I'm not interested in finding out the price of piped natural gas).

My reason for asking is that I suspect we are being ripped off here in Hobart. It's become a bit of an issue with comments in the papers etc. In Hobart it's 71.5 cents per litre for Autogas, $27 last time I had a 9kg BBQ cylinder filled and over $80 for a 45kg cylinder delivered according to my neighbour. So I'm interested in finding out what others pay.

Thanks in advance for any replies.


----------



## money tree (20 January 2006)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*

59.9c Bris


----------



## wayneL (20 January 2006)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*

Smurf,

Mid west WA here ... autogas varies from ~60c to ~63c

Don't know about bottled gas


----------



## phoenixrising (21 January 2006)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*

59.9 Sydney.

Suggest not asking a Cabbie how much up recently.  
Up from 30's in a couple of months, I wish I had earplugs when I asked that!!!

Cheers


----------



## clowboy (21 January 2006)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*

a 9kg bottle is $25 plus in perth WA not sure exactly cause it has been a while since I filled up.


----------



## crackaton (21 January 2006)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*

60 cents per liter, on average, in Cairns. Diesel 122.0 ULP about 112.0 BBQ gas couldn't tell you since most just charge what they like to fill a bottle.


----------



## brerwallabi (21 January 2006)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*

Last fill in Sydney for LPG was 59.9 prior to that 56.9 just before Xmas, definately know we are being ripped in Sydney. As a country we are totally self sufficient in LPG and could put LPG at the pump easily in the low 30's a litre, but we are tied in to the world price hence that explains part of the price hike but the rest is sheer profiteering or if it was my business making hay while the sun shines.


----------



## Tysonboss1 (12 November 2007)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*



brerwallabi said:


> Last fill in Sydney for LPG was 59.9 prior to that 56.9 just before Xmas, definately know we are being ripped in Sydney. As a country we are totally self sufficient in LPG and could put LPG at the pump easily in the low 30's a litre, but we are tied in to the world price hence that explains part of the price hike but the rest is sheer profiteering or if it was my business making hay while the sun shines.




Actually almost none of the LPG consumed in the eastern states of Australia is produced from within Australia, 20% comes from the refining of imported crude oil and the other 80% is imported propane from saudi arabia.

Yes, Australia does produce LPG but Australian gas has much higher levels of Butane where as the gas needed in the eastern states is mainly Propane. 

So our Propane/butane mix is exported to asia and we import pure Propane into the eastern states.

But also remember Gas is a global resource, no sane company director would agree to sell gas locally at discounted rates to the world price, weather the are an Australian company or not they will sell to the highest bidder wheather that be australian consumers or overseas importers


----------



## Stan 101 (12 November 2007)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*

Anywhere from low 60c mark to 80c for autogas in between Rockhampton and Cairns.


----------



## Kathmandu (13 November 2007)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*

Central QLD 68c/l on average for Auto gas

9kg gas bottle $14-00 at garage and $10-00 at BCF


----------



## Flying Fish (13 November 2007)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*



Kathmandu said:


> Central QLD 68c/l on average for Auto gas
> 
> 9kg gas bottle $14-00 at garage and $10-00 at BCF




what is bcf, can i run my truck on this


----------



## Stan 101 (13 November 2007)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*



Kathmandu said:


> Central QLD 68c/l on average for Auto gas
> 
> 9kg gas bottle $14-00 at garage and $10-00 at BCF





$10 at BCF? I was chagred $55 to fill two 9 kg bottles at Bunnings recently... They saw me coming haha..


----------



## Kathmandu (14 November 2007)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*



Flying Fish said:


> what is bcf, can i run my truck on this




http://www.bcf.com.au/


----------



## Smurf1976 (15 November 2007)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*



Kathmandu said:


> Central QLD 68c/l on average for Auto gas
> 
> 9kg gas bottle $14-00 at garage and $10-00 at BCF



$14. That's less than half the price we pay in Tas. I thought someone was making a rather nice profit down here. Even a 45kg cylinder at over $100 still works out rather high per kg.


----------



## Kathmandu (15 November 2007)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*



Smurf1976 said:


> $14. That's less than half the price we pay in Tas. I thought someone was making a rather nice profit down here. Even a 45kg cylinder at over $100 still works out rather high per kg.




Nah sorry,got it wrong.

I'm running 4.5 kg gas bottles on the BBQ, they cost $10  the 9kg cost $19-00.

Dave


----------



## Tysonboss1 (15 November 2007)

*Re: LPG / Autogas / BBQ gas - How much do you pay?*

Just paid $0.579 for auto gas on sydneys north shore,.... drove passed others charging up to $0.649,... maddness.

Its really jumped up in the last week or so,.... I have been paying $0.529 in this area for a long time.


----------



## todster (3 April 2010)

*BBQ Gas*

Just returned from the local servo with my 9kg gas bottle in hand and a $35 
lighter wallet.
I know its been a while since refills but is that the going rate?


----------



## nunthewiser (3 April 2010)

*Re: BBQ Gas*



todster said:


> Just returned from the local servo with my 9kg gas bottle in hand and a $35
> lighter wallet.
> I know its been a while since refills but *is that the going rate*?





Yep..................now stop ya whinging ..crack  a stubby and cook those snaggers..........


----------



## todster (3 April 2010)

*Re: BBQ Gas*



nunthewiser said:


> Yep..................now stop ya whinging ..crack  a stubby and cook those snaggers..........







Fair enough drinkin Geronas [Geraldton Coronas] = export lager,find the blue singlet and go a cuppla rounds with the mrs, Easter that what i'm talkin bout.


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 April 2010)

*Re: BBQ Gas*



todster said:


> Just returned from the local servo with my 9kg gas bottle in hand and a $35
> lighter wallet.
> I know its been a while since refills but is that the going rate?



Generally about $40 - $45 at the servo here in Tas, or $27.95 to swap at Bunnings and less again to refill at BBQ's Galore. No prizes for guessing that I don't get gas from the servo.

But what about bigger cylinders? Let's see...

About AUD 51 cents per litre spot price for propane.

It can be shipped half way around the world and taken to my local service station for sale at 72.6c plus GST (pump price 79.9). So that's 21.6 cents for all that shipping, storage, road freight, profit for the servo and so on.

But to put it in a 45kg cylinder at a bulk filling terminal, the same place the servo gets their bulk LPG from, adds a whopping 35 cents a litre to the price (not including GST). So it's 51 cents for the bulk product, 21.6 cents to ship it around the world, road freight, profit for the servo etc, and it's another 35 cnets to put it in 45kg cylinders at the filling plant 10km by road from where I live (and I can see it from where I'm sitting now - just across the river).

Smurf thinks this business of filling 45kg LPG cylinders to be rather profitable. Effectively, it's a $30.80 + GST charge, on top of the going rate for LPG sold to retail consumers at service stations, to fill and deliver every single 45kg bottle. Hmm... 

Now it just so happens that I've been on site where they fill them. One person filling 4 at once and it's a partly automated filling process. Either this guy is being paid some serious $ to wheel those cylinders around on a trolley and screw the filling nozzle in, or someone's making a small fortune here.


----------



## remerlin (16 April 2011)

*Re: BBQ Gas*



Smurf1976 said:


> Generally about $40 - $45 at the servo here in Tas, or $27.95 to swap at Bunnings and less again to refill at BBQ's Galore. No prizes for guessing that I don't get gas from the servo.
> 
> But what about bigger cylinders? Let's see...
> 
> ...




To keep everyone up to date, what I have paid at today's (april 15 2011) price in the Sydney metro. 
For a 45kg bottle the cost is $133.18+GST and $37.50+GST rental a year.
Cheer
remerlin


----------



## Ageo (16 April 2011)

In Sydney metro, 45kg LPG for the house delivered $100 (incl gst)

Rental is around $30 p/a

Speed e gas is who im with.....

Although gas heaters suck LPG like there is no tomorrow...... other than that they are great.


----------



## bigruss2012 (8 March 2012)

In Coffs harbour LPG /Autogas $0.98 cents BBQ 9kg 27.50 at hardware miter 10


----------



## Glen48 (8 March 2012)

A 13.5 kg CYLINDER here in the Philippines is $15 if you want to compare granted the bottle could explode any time as there is no standards.


----------



## wayneL (8 March 2012)

In NZ about 1.35 for Autogas $35 for 9 kg cylinder swap.

I pay $27 to fill one from empty.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 March 2012)

bigruss2012 said:


> In Coffs harbour LPG /Autogas $0.98 cents BBQ 9kg 27.50 at hardware miter 10



A month ago it was 79.9 here in Hobart for Autogas. Then it went up to 87.9 and there was a bit of a fuss.

Monday this week a taxi driver in Adelaide almost had a fit when he drove past a servo and saw that the price had jumped to 87.9 there. I don't know what it used to be, but I assume this was a significant increase and he wasn't happy about it that's for sure.

Back home in Hobart, today I notice that it's jumped to 98.9 for Autogas. That's a 23.8% rise in just a few weeks. Thank heavens I don't have gas heating or hot water - the only LPG I use these days is for the cooktop and the BBQ so not that much really.


----------



## Smurf1976 (8 March 2012)

Glen48 said:


> A 13.5 kg CYLINDER here in the Philippines is $15 if you want to compare granted the bottle could explode any time as there is no standards.



Heating will be achieved much more rapidly if the bottle explodes... :


----------



## Kingcat (10 March 2012)

Kingcat Batteries and Solar have just opened in Scottsdale, Tas
9kg @ $26 Refill, we refill all sizes up to around 18kg
45kg @ $92 exchange w/ First year rental Half price of $12.50. Currently working towards delivery in the north/north east
Autogas soon to be installed @ around half the price of unleaded or less, we will definitely try for less (currently would be around $0.72 a litre)

Also the cheapest batteries in Australia, $7-$10 delivery to your town within Tasmania and in most cases this is overnight. Stocking Supercharge and 2 other brands with national buying power.

We are also a 1 stop solar shop, specializing in Standalone 240V systems, 12/24V caravans and campers, and Solar Hot Water.

Can be contacted on 03 63522142 for more information on the above.


----------



## Smurf1976 (20 July 2012)

Saudi Aramco prices for propane / butane, the two component gases in LPG. These are the prices supposedly used to value LPG in Australia (Saudi Aramco being a major supplier to international markets).

Prices are per tonne in AUD - there's roughly 1960 litres to the tonne of LPG.

March 2012 = $1147 / $1100
April 2012 = $939 / $944
May 2012 = $783 / $865
June 2012 = $680 / $765
July 2012 = $576 / $621

So, the average price of the two gases has dropped from $1123.50 in March this year (57.3 cents per litre) to $598.50 in July (30.5 cents per litre). 

I still can't quite grasp the economics of this industry. 33.5 cents for the bulk product including GST, and yet it retails at about 2.5 times that price at the servo, and 50% higher again for household use. I can understand that there's a cost associated with transport, but is it really _that_ much? Other hazardous goods, for example petrol, can be stored and transported at an order of magnitude less cost than LPG seems to be - is the LPG cost really justified by the cost of pressure vessels to keep it in?

Anyway, the bulk commodity price of LPG has fallen quite a lot recently. Whether or not that is reflected in service station and household prices is anyone's guess....


----------



## Humid (10 December 2018)

https://gasbottlerefills.com/1980-2/
This cuts the cost of firing up my Raku kiln


----------



## basilio (10 December 2018)

Was driving through Creswick near Ballarat yesterday and saw LP at a Shell service station for 59.9 c/litre.

It seems to be anything from 75c -95c a litre in Melbourne or elsewhere . So how/why can this lil'ol servo do this deal ?


----------



## wayneL (10 December 2018)

Wow,  cheap.  About 89c here in Hell. 

I'm paying $25 for a 9kg bottle swap at the local produce store. i go through about 2 of those a week.


----------



## sptrawler (10 December 2018)

The garage down the road is removing their LPG as we speak, I guess with the cost of gas vs unleaded, paying for a conversion is no longer worth it.


----------



## DB008 (10 December 2018)

Only use LPG for cooktop

1 big bottle lasts me 1 year

Cost is about $150 with Origin LPG, plus there is a rental bottle fee, which is around $40 l think. I think it's too expensive.


----------



## sptrawler (10 December 2018)

DB008 said:


> Only use LPG for cooktop
> 
> 1 big bottle lasts me 1 year
> 
> Cost is about $150 with Origin LPG, plus there is a rental bottle fee, which is around $40 l think. I think it's too expensive.




My son uses the same, he has just put a large solar system on and is thinking of ditching the cooktop for an inductive.


----------



## Humid (10 December 2018)

We have bottle gas to the cook top if you use a wok there’s no substitute if you like real asian food.
To use the 45kg bottles on my Raku kiln would mean more delivery charges and less portability on the process


----------



## DB008 (11 December 2018)

sptrawler said:


> My son uses the same, he has just put a large solar system on and is thinking of ditching the cooktop for an inductive.




Have used induction cooktop. I don't rate it. Gas is the best way to cook (indoors).


----------



## sptrawler (11 December 2018)

DB008 said:


> Have used induction cooktop. I don't rate it. Gas is the best way to cook (indoors).



I tend to agree with you, also because it is bottled gas you don't have the meter reading and service charge. 
I would stay with bottled gas, until there was a major cost benefit, to change to electric.


----------



## DB008 (20 July 2019)

I use LPG for cooking only

My 45kg bottle just ran out

Ordered a new bottle this morning (Saturday) online from Origin Energy (QLD) 

$170

Delivery is next Friday 

WTF....

Also have to pay a yearly bottle fee

Rip off!


----------



## Logique (20 July 2019)

In June: 45kg delivered $135 (southern NSW)


----------

